# LOOK 595 white edition



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

my recent built LOOK 595 size XS

Has 
2007 Campy records groupset
Campy Eurus wheelset
LOOK KEO carbon pedals
Cinelli ram jam handlebar & computer mount
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle in red
White Deda bar tape
Continental GP 4000 tires
Continental race lite inner tubes

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb220/jmoley_photo/LOOK 595/IMG_0080.jpg

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb220/jmoley_photo/LOOK 595/IMG_0081.jpg

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb220/jmoley_photo/LOOK 595/IMG_0079.jpg

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb220/jmoley_photo/LOOK 595/IMG_0078.jpg

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb220/jmoley_photo/LOOK 595/IMG_0077.jpg


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I've always liked the white Team paint scheme. The black Eurus look great too. The only thing I would personally change is the saddle color. Black would look great.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

thank you for your kind words.

I love your stable of bikes...... parlee, conalgo, look.

Have you ridden the 595 before? how does it compare with your 585? I'm getting itchy again and have gotten the bike fever really bad. thinking of springing for a 585 in black end of the year. haha

the white frame is a bi$#h to keep clean..... I wipe the whole bike down, then use kitchen towel with some citrus degreaser to wipe the whole bike down and keep that white colour glossy.

see you around the forums.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice yet I can not see any bottle cages? If you do not have any yet in my opinion the red/black/white Ram ones will look simple yet effective matched with your bars and red saddle. I used to have a white Cinelli Spirit and that was a hassle to clean. I found the best thing was window cleaner with a soft cloth when cleaning it and once done you could run your hand over it and it was real smooth.

enjoy your ride

Stu


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words.

Yes, there are no bottle cages as I intentionally left them out. I am currently riding with 2 tacx bottles with Credit Agricole printed on them. 

They were given to me by the LBS where I build my bike. The bottles are tucked into the back pockets on either side of my jersey. the middle pocket holds my inner tube, a small zip lock bag containing some money (for breakfast / cold drink / taxi fare (in case heaven forbid...something bad happens to the bike), my ID and my mobile phone. 

I also carry tire levers and 2 allen keys for the seat post. I don't carry a pump cos my buddy has it on his bike and we ride together..hehe...call me the selfish bast#%d.

I contemplated buying tacx bottle cages to fit the bottles....but they don't really look aero / good on the bike. At the LBS, they carry LOOK and elite carbon cages which look nice but the tacx bottles are too big for those carbon cages.

alternatively, I am toying with the idea of riding with a camelbak and stuffing all my junk into it.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I haven't ridden a 595 but I really would like to. I wonder if that frame would be noticeably better than a 585. In my mind, not much to improve on that one. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Even though they are just cages, it is one of the hardest things to get right. The Rams on my training bike take the new style Tacx bottles no problem and they do not bounce around or feel loose when removing or putting in. They are strong and you can rip a bottle out with thinking if you were going to break them. I also have the new Record cages and think the opposite...so when they break is just a matter of time.

Stu


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wow, that white Look is beautiful.

Man, I'm really impressed with the appearance of the Looks. I haven't ridden one, but I'd love to add a 595 to my stable.

I'm a bit partial to the black ones, but after seeing this one, I'm not so sure. It's sweet. Congrats.


----------

